# Did The Jackson Custom Shop Botch My Order?



## ThomasUV777 (Jan 16, 2020)

Couple of years ago, I had purchased a Jackson USA custom shop from an online retailer. As I'm a sucker for green guitars with maple fretboards, I bought it practically instantly:







Hot top am I right? Quality was also superb in every way. Fantastic setup. Totally sold on the Jackson Custom Shop guitars, so I decided to get another Dinky, but go the totally opposite way. Black flame maple top and Ebony fretboard. Looking for ideas, I came across the Andertons video ft. a Jackson Custom shop they had once commissioned. It was perfect and exactly what I was looking for:






I filled in the custom shop sheet, copied the specs exactly, gave this picture and a bunch of others of this specific guitar to the retailer asking them to commission a near-exact copy of this guitar. Retailer said they would ask Jackson to copy it as close as possible.

Fast forward a year and a half, and this guitar arrived:











Here's what I'm not very satisfied about:


The flame maple top: For the money that I paid, they could've used a higher grain top. This is arguably not a high quality top. I paid a lot less for the green one, which has a better quality top. Does not resemble the one used in the Andertons Jackson at all. I'm well aware that you can't exactly copy a flame maple top, but a higher grain would've been nice and more in line with the example.


The colouring: while this transparant black does resemble some other transparant black Jackson custom shop guitars, it does not really resemble the one from the example I have provided. I would've assumed that a brand like Jackson would be able to respect the kind of transparant black as displayed in the example. It also has a kind of burst-quality across the body and headstock, something I really didn't want (and didn't request either).
There's a no-return policy on custom orders, so 9 chances out of 10 I'll have to take it and learn to live with it. I was under the assumption that all Jackson custom shops were given a great flame maple top (like the green one and the black one from Andertons) and that they would've respected the colouring a bit more. Especially when I specifically asked for it. I have sent a mail to the retailer stating my concerns on the guitar but I have yet to hear from them.

Curious to hear what your thoughts are on this. Does this fall within reason to complain or not?


----------



## narad (Jan 16, 2020)

ThomasUV777 said:


> Couple of years ago, I had purchased a Jackson USA custom shop from an online retailer. As I'm a sucker for green guitars with maple fretboards, I bought it practically instantly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One thing to bear in mind is that sometimes the pro shop photos aren't too indicative of what the resulting finish would be. I ordered a Hartung before once and I used one of his previous guitars as a reference. As it was getting close to completion I was like, dude, this doesn't look like the color at all. He wound up showing me other photos of the guitar I used as a reference and was like, it's the exact same finish. So, (a) fine, technically correct, but (b) if all I had was access to one photo of a guitar I use as a reference, just make it look like the photo, and not what the finish actually looks like unbeknownst to me. I think you might be in the same situation -- that looks like the trans-black I see on a majority of Jackson CS. That Anderton's one is definitely the exception to the rule IMO. Does it look like that in the video?

So like you, I was not happy, and I complained, but had to suck it up and take the guitar. 

And yea, that top is pretty pathetic for CS. I've seen similar, but I don't hold Jackson CS in particularly high regard.


----------



## gunch (Jan 16, 2020)

1. Retailers edit their photos 
2. The Andertons example has thin burst edges too 

I’ll give you that the top isn’t great, especially in the bass cutaway area.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jan 16, 2020)

narad said:


> One thing to bear in mind is that sometimes the pro shop photos aren't too indicative of what the resulting finish would be. I ordered a Hartung before once and I used one of his previous guitars as a reference. As it was getting close to completion I was like, dude, this doesn't look like the color at all. He wound up showing me other photos of the guitar I used as a reference and was like, it's the exact same finish. So, (a) fine, technically correct, but (b) if all I had was access to one photo of a guitar I use as a reference, just make it look like the photo, and not what the finish actually looks like unbeknownst to me. I think you might be in the same situation -- that looks like the trans-black I see on a majority of Jackson CS. That Anderton's one is definitely the exception to the rule IMO. Does it look like that in the video?
> 
> So like you, I was not happy, and I complained, but had to suck it up and take the guitar.
> 
> And yea, that top is pretty pathetic for CS. I've seen similar, but I don't hold Jackson CS in particularly high regard.



I get what you're saying and it was an initial concern of mine as well (lighting and pro-shots influencing the colour). However, the top in the video and on the pictures are very similar (starts at 1:28):


When I was googling for colour ideas, half of the Jackson Custom Shop transparant black's look like the one from Andertons and the other half look like mine. But that's exactly the reason why I included the pictures with the order.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jan 16, 2020)

gunch said:


> 1. Retailers edit their photos
> 2. The Andertons example has thin burst edges too
> 
> I’ll give you that the top isn’t great, especially in the bass cutaway area.



1. Yep, but as posted above, the colour in the video and on the pictures are extremely similar. Not saying the video doesn't have some kind of colour manipulation done to it (it probably has). 
2. Significantly thinner in my opinion.


----------



## narad (Jan 16, 2020)

Yea man, I agree. The one in the video is killer and I understand exactly why you set out to recreate it. I would complain -- you gave them the image for reference, they're obviously capable of producing it, what more could you have done to get the guitar the way you wanted?


----------



## cardinal (Jan 16, 2020)

I would voice a complaint, pointing to the differences. Based on that video and your pics, that does not look to me like the same finish. 

Non-returnable doesn't mean that they can completely screw up and you're stuck with it. It just means that you can't suddenly decide that you don't want the guitar you ordered. Problem here is: is that the guitar you ordered?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 16, 2020)

What exactly does your invoice say? It should list all the relevant specs as well as any "off menu" options. Did you reach out to Anderton's to see if they have a copy of their build sheets to compare it to?

The regular price list doesn't specify top grade. If you want a top of a particular quality you (or your dealer) needs to specify on the build sheet/invoice.

It kind of seems like the retailer might not have as much experience ordering from Jackson and might have botched some of the details.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jan 16, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What exactly does your invoice say? It should list all the relevant specs as well as any "off menu" options. Did you reach out to Anderton's to see if they have a copy of their build sheets to compare it to?
> 
> The regular price list doesn't specify top grade. If you want a top of a particular quality you (or your dealer) needs to specify on the build sheet/invoice.
> 
> It kind of seems like the retailer might not have as much experience ordering from Jackson and might have botched some of the details.



I recall when filling in the custom shop form, you could only select what kind of top (flame, quilt etc.). You could not specify the quality of the top. I don't know whether or not the retailer has a say in the quality of the top.

Invoice says:



Invoice said:


> _Jackson Dinky JCS FLM TBK CUSTOM USA e-guitar Order for customer request only mahogany body,
> flamed maple top,
> maple neck,
> ebony fretboard,
> ...


_
_
And this is what the retailer stated when I provided them with all the pictures + video of Andertons:



Retailer said:


> ok. you'll get an confirmation email from us. We message to Jackson to mimic the guitas as close as possible to the pics you've sent .
> Kind regards


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 16, 2020)

ThomasUV777 said:


> I recall when filling in the custom shop form, you could only select what kind of top (flame, quilt etc.). You could not specify the quality of the top. I don't know whether or not the retailer has a say in the quality of the top.
> 
> Invoice says:
> 
> ...



I wonder if that's just not an option with Custom Select vs. Masterbuilt. 

I know you used to be able to select your top, but that was years before the Select stuff. 

Have you reached out to the dealer?


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jan 16, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wonder if that's just not an option with Custom Select vs. Masterbuilt.
> 
> I know you used to be able to select your top, but that was years before the Select stuff.
> 
> Have you reached out to the dealer?



I have, but no reply yet. Will post their response here.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 16, 2020)

Reminds me of when I paid extra for a heavily flamed roasted maple neck and I got a dud from Warmoth with almost no flame. The argument became, well, who determines just what heavily flamed actually means.

But in your case, you sent them an exemplar which the finished product does not resemble IMO. I'd see how far you get, but I'd fight like hell until I got a final no for an answer. Maybe the worst that happens is you get some money back.


----------



## budda (Jan 16, 2020)

the top one looks like it has the 3-step stain or whatever it is Carvin used to have as a feature, making the grain pop like that. $5 says if you did that to your guitar, it would look much more like the one in the photo. That's only thing I can think of.

Curious to hear what the dealer says.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jan 16, 2020)

Can't you return that thing along with a copy of the original order? Where are you located?


----------



## xzacx (Jan 16, 2020)

I know people who’ve rejected CS builds from Jackson 2 or 3 times over the color. I suppose the specifics in which under which it was ordered could be a factor, but I’ve never heard of Jackson insisting someone accept a guitar they “messed up” the specs on.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jan 16, 2020)

Lemonbaby said:


> Can't you return that thing along with a copy of the original order? Where are you located?



Located in Belgium, dealer is from Germany. I should mention that I in fact have not received the guitar yet nor have I paid the remaining amount yet. I have only paid the advance (which was already a fair amount).

Dealer responded:



> yes, you're right, the flame top haven't so much stripes like on your pics.
> 
> The colouring looks not really nice on my pics, but the reason is my phone I think. In real it comes closer to the pics from GoogleDrive.
> 
> Each custom order is special and each guitar comes a little different.



I'm already glad that the dealer doesn't give me a big sales talk about how the top is just fine. And I can come to terms about the colour being off a tad. The low quality maple top (or the staining not really popping as suggested by @budda ) I find more difficult to live with. As @USMarine75 said, I have provided what I would like to receive as a finished product and it is just too far off to justifiy its cost (which was €3900 btw, so around $4300). I find that amount too high to just go "Fine, I'll just take it I guess. But you ain't seein' me here again!"

Keep you posted.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jan 16, 2020)

xzacx said:


> I know people who’ve rejected CS builds from Jackson 2 or 3 times over the color. I suppose the specifics in which under which it was ordered could be a factor, but I’ve never heard of Jackson insisting someone accept a guitar they “messed up” the specs on.



Interesting. Will request this to my dealer.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jan 16, 2020)

cardinal said:


> Non-returnable doesn't mean that they can completely screw up and you're stuck with it.



Well thankfully it's not a Kiesel.. 

Really hope they take care of you, OP. Def agree that for that kinda scratch, it should be closer to your expectations.


----------



## Nicki (Jan 16, 2020)

I don't have experience ordering a custom shop guitar, but I'd instantly reject it if I saw that top. The finish difference is something I could live with, even if it is a bit plain for my tastes, but that is definitely not a high quality top that I'd expect from a custom shop order. There's next to no figuring near the top horn or near the bridge on the top of the body.

On the bright side, the figuring on the headstock is nice...


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 16, 2020)

The finish is up for debate IMO (that photo obviously has the contrast cranked, and who knows what the color correction on those videos is like) but the top is definitely a bummer. If you don't mind the wait I'd absolutely try and get a replacement.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jan 16, 2020)

Thank you for all your replies so far. Informed the dealer that if it were only the colour deviating, I could've lived with it. But that for the money, I expect a popping, high grade top and would prefer Jackson to do it over.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Jan 16, 2020)

I've seen a rejected CS Jackson for sale on Music Zoo before - at full price - after the customer had been unsatisfied with the specs and had another built for him. So definitely go for a new one


----------



## Alex79 (Jan 16, 2020)

I think you'll never get the exact same look as in a picture/different guitar, for reasons others have stated (most to do with lighting etc.). I however do think that the top on the guitar you received is sub-par.
I'm also guessing that the maple used in your top has a different natural colour than the one in the guitar you listed. Is that possible, that some have a more reddish hue than others?


----------



## efiltsohg (Jan 16, 2020)

I like the one you got way more than the example pic


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 16, 2020)

jephjacques said:


> The finish is up for debate IMO (that photo obviously has the contrast cranked, and who knows what the color correction on those videos is like) but the top is definitely a bummer. If you don't mind the wait I'd absolutely try and get a replacement.



This. The inspiration shot it BATHED in light, from two large light sources ("soft boxes") from the sides. This has three effects: 1) The most prononced is that it makes grain "pop" more, just due to the chatoyance of the figuring. 2) Because you're in a lit room, your guitar is reflecting off of the ceiling, washing things out a bit. If it were reflecting something black, the blacks would be richer, and more contrast-y. 3) Less light passes through the darker finish of the burst. The more light there is pointing to the guitar, the part with less paint on (the middle) it reflects back more and more light, as more light gets shined on it...but the burst less so. Meaning, what looks like a thicker burst will appear thinner with more and brighter lighting. The down-side is that it will also look like a less smooth transition, and I think that could be a point of contention. The example photo looks like it has a very very thin burst (which could be explained by the lighting), but it's also very soft and gradual still (which can't be explained the same way).

In short, personally, I'd have less issue with the top than the way the burst was done.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Jan 16, 2020)

Personally speaking, I'd be disappointed with that top for a Jackson CS order. I agree with the general sentiment of asking for a do-over.


----------



## Samark (Jan 16, 2020)

Similar issues, nothing new for Jackson
https://www.jcfonline.com/forum/equ...itars/153897-jackson-custom-shop-issues/page2


For 4300, push for a rebuild


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 16, 2020)

Samark said:


> Similar issues, nothing new for Jackson
> https://www.jcfonline.com/forum/equ...itars/153897-jackson-custom-shop-issues/page2
> 
> 
> For 4300, push for a rebuild



Getting repeatable and predictable custom transparent colors over figured woods is probably one of, if not the absolute hardest, part of finish work. It's definitely something best left to a master craftsperson. It's why many genuinely world class builders tend to farm out the work to a relatively small handful of professionals. It's why some of the best paid team members at some shops are painters, more so than the guys who do fretwork and/or assembly. 

Unfortunately, Jackson doesn't seem to have a person like that in the booth at the moment. At least consistently and at the Select service level.


----------



## Zado (Jan 16, 2020)

Nicki said:


> On the bright side, the figuring on the headstock is nice...


Plus fret number is fine...


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 16, 2020)

For reference, here’s a trans black custom that I bought as a dealer in-stock a while back. Has similar visual characteristics as yours, but plays and sounds fantastic.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 16, 2020)

No offence OP, but that top and finish looks like something I'd expect to see on a €600 guitar from Indonesia. No way I'd accept that guitar. I hope you are successful in rejecting the instrument, whether you get a refund or a replacement.


----------



## Zado (Jan 16, 2020)

Esp Griffyn said:


> No offence OP, but that top and finish looks like something I'd expect to see on a €600 guitar from Indonesia. No way I'd accept that guitar. I hope you are successful in rejecting the instrument, whether you get a refund or a replacement.


Honestly, but I'm talkin about that pic only, veneers usually look better than that.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 16, 2020)

With how readily available high figured maple is and how little it costs to get a mastergrade top compared to other woods a USA shop has zero reason to use anything but.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 16, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Getting repeatable and predictable custom transparent colors over figured woods is probably one of, if not the absolute hardest, part of finish work.



...and also, black is likely the hardest, no?


----------



## yan12 (Jan 16, 2020)

I understand your points, all of them. My 2 cents having owned a bunch of custom guitars from top notch builders, and suffering the same feeling you have right now, is to play it first. If you hate it visually, then it sort of sets you off bit before giving it a dance. You might find once it is in your hands, it is actually everything you want in playability. To me, that trumps the looks and I actually think the guitar looks good...not as good as the pic of the sample, but I actually don't like dark guitars in general.

So in my stable are a couple of dogs, and this guitar of yours is no dog. But playing wise, my dogs can hang. The choice is yours and I can't blame you for not being happy with the look. The inlays look stellar. I would play it first.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jan 16, 2020)

Jackson sadly has stopped caring about putting quality tops on stuff. As a jackson fan myself, it seems ESP really cares about the tops they put on their shit along with PRS. Jackson in later years not so much.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 16, 2020)

Another one of mine where they definitely did a better job.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 16, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Reminds me of when I paid extra for a heavily flamed roasted maple neck and I got a dud from Warmoth with almost no flame. The argument became, well, who determines just what heavily flamed actually means.
> 
> But in your case, you sent them an exemplar which the finished product does not resemble IMO. I'd see how far you get, but I'd fight like hell until I got a final no for an answer. Maybe the worst that happens is you get some money back.


I had the exact same thing happen with an explorer body I custom ordered from warmoth. I ordered it with a quilt top and the figuring was pathetic. It was as lackluster as the quilt on my old strandberg. Like barely A or AA grade at best. I got so pissed off that I glued some super figured flamed veneer over the explorer's top. Now it looks wayyyyyy better imo. It's even more annoying because it's not like sourcing big pieces of decent quilt is hard, I find stuff like that all the time in good lumber yards.


----------



## Possessed (Jan 16, 2020)

ThomasUV777 said:


> Thank you for all your replies so far. Informed the dealer that if it were only the colour deviating, I could've lived with it. But that for the money, I expect a popping, high grade top and would prefer Jackson to do it over.



If you spec high grade top at the first place, i think your order can be rejected. To my knowledge, you cannot choose top on custom select. Only masterbuild allow you to do so. I agree the top is worse than some of the usa production line though.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 16, 2020)

Not as highly figured as the one in the video. Also, I think the poor lighting, camera, and angle doesn't do it any favors. The headstock "top" looks great but the body not so much. Maple tops on dark guitars are hard to capture. Maybe at a different angle it gets more reflective and you see more figuring.

But yes, play it first.


----------



## ikarus (Jan 16, 2020)

Is it really that much of a hassle for companies, especially at this price point, to take the time for a short email conversation and let the customer choose the top? Or at least discuss the figuring with the help of prvious guitars they made? You could avoid so much trouble beforehand. I would never ever order a 4k guitar without seeing the woods beiing used...


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 16, 2020)

Hey! At least you have the right number of frets... I mean, considering what have happened with the Jackson CS I think you have won the battle with that beauty...


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 16, 2020)

budda said:


> the top one looks like it has the 3-step stain or whatever it is Carvin used to have as a feature, making the grain pop like that. $5 says if you did that to your guitar, it would look much more like the one in the photo. That's only thing I can think of.
> 
> Curious to hear what the dealer says.



I was gonna say the same thing. It looks like the example you gave them does have that multi-step dye process. I have that on my guitar and it is a very noticable difference. The depth pops. What you got looks kinda basic, but then again it could be the photo. You gotta see it in person to really know.
- The finish is bursted in the example you gave them, just not as much, but nothing I'd say justified to complain about. It also pops more because of the lighter top.
- The purplish black look is normal for all "black" dye finishes. If you look at them under led or other certain lights it looks black. Take it into the sun or under incandescent and it looks purple.
- The tight grain on the flame is a bigger difference than from what you wanted. You got what looks like an "A" or "B+" top wheras the example you gave them is easliy a "AAA" or likely even higher. This tight grain along with the multi-dye process and photography lighting is really what's contributing to the look of the example picture.
- The only real debate I could see you making here is possibly that they didn't put an equally high grade of top on the guitar as in the example picture and the customer can't really be expected to know all the techincal terms when ordering when providing visual examples. That being said tight flame, wide flame etc. Top grade quality is a subjective thing, but looking around you can see what's kind of accepted as what meets the grade. It's a 50/50 argument. In your position and reconsidering everything I would think I got a bit of a lower quality top and didn't get the multi-dye process, though you might have got the multi-dye process and that top just took it that way.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 16, 2020)

ikarus said:


> Is it really that much of a hassle for companies, especially at this price point, to take the time for a short email conversation and let the customer choose the top? Or at least discuss the figuring with the help of prvious guitars they made? You could avoid so much trouble beforehand. I would never ever order a 4k guitar without seeing the woods beiing used...



At this series level, it would probably be impossible to go direct for every customer, but that's what the dealer is for. 

This is why I only order through two shops. I know they have a level of understanding with the builder that will ensure stuff like this doesn't happen. 

The elephant in the room is that Selects and Masterbuilts are two different beasts. If you want a certain level of hands on attention, you need to upgrade to Masterbuilt, which is unfortunately both significantly more expensive and very difficult to do given scarcity. 

Jackson definitely dropped the ball here, but the dealer should have been more upfront and realistic about the process.


----------



## budda (Jan 16, 2020)

OP, I'm sorry it's not the guitar you wanted. I know the feeling.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Jan 16, 2020)

Yeah, totally agree with you. The maple top, and the colour, are both way off.

For the price, you shouldn't accept that. As others have said, that top belong on some Indonesian made guitar, not a custom shop. Kinda ridiculous that they'd select that.

And lighting and studio photography aside, that top colour and style is not even close.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jan 17, 2020)

Thank you all for your replies. I'll address a couple of points:

Some of you made the argument to first play it and then decide: Aside from the fact that I expect this guitar to have a perfect setup and no other hardware faults (although at this point "What-I-Expect" isn't relevant anymore), this would probably kill my chances of being able to have the guitar shipped back and would give way for the retailer to invoke their no-return-policy on custom guitars. Playability is indeed the #1 priority, no point in having a beautiful looking guitar that plays horrid, but the looks in this case are a close second. That's why I put down so much money for it and gave the sample pictures.


I've come to a point where the colour isn't a major issue for me. The colour would probably look more like the sample picture I provided anyway, had they chosen a top with a lot more narrow flame and made the deeper grooves really dark so that it pops. I naively assumed that you get a AAAAA top (that's how high they go nowadays right? That's how much I'd rate the Andertons / My Green Jackson Custom anyway) with a great dye for this kind of money. If the Andertons guitar and my green Jackson can have that kind of quality (both normal custom select guitars), then I expect the same quality in my custom order. No reason for me to compromise on this.

The retailer will get back to me next week when the manager returns from NAMM. I will then be requesting a rebuild. Will post any updates here.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jan 17, 2020)

Esp Griffyn said:


> No offence OP, but that top and finish looks like something I'd expect to see on a €600 guitar from Indonesia. No way I'd accept that guitar. I hope you are successful in rejecting the instrument, whether you get a refund or a replacement.



Even worse: I've seen better tops (probably veneers, but still) on low/medium priced guitars.


----------



## Humbuck (Jan 17, 2020)

Nice guitar, but I'd be bummed if that's what I received vs what you thought you were ordering.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 17, 2020)

ThomasUV777 said:


> The retailer will get back to me next week when the manager returns from NAMM. I will then be requesting a rebuild. Will post any updates here.



Good luck with everything! I've been


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 17, 2020)

ThomasUV777 said:


> I naively assumed that you get a AAAAA top (that's how high they go nowadays right? That's how much I'd rate the Andertons / My Green Jackson Custom anyway) with a great dye for this kind of money.



As far as I know, there is no industry standard whatsoever for grading a top with a bunch of A's. A, AA, AAA, ÅÅÅÅ, ÄÄÄÄÄÄ, A-Amazing Class, A Major Super Duper Upgraded Special Spectacular Select. It is subjective and varies by company and varies by the guy doing the selecting and varies by the light in the room at that moment. At the end of the day, it is marketing hogwash.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 17, 2020)

ArtDecade said:


> As far as I know, there is no industry standard whatsoever for grading a top with a bunch of A's. A, AA, AAA, ÅÅÅÅ, ÄÄÄÄÄÄ, A-Amazing Class, A Major Super Duper Upgraded Special Spectacular Select. It is subjective and varies by company and varies by the guy doing the selecting and varies by the light in the room at that moment. At the end of the day, it is marketing hogwash.



This times a million.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 17, 2020)

No, it's totally industry standard and logical.
A
Gibson's AA
Everyone else's AA
AAA
AAAA
AAAA 360
10-Top
AAAA One
AAAA One X
AAAAA
Master Grade
Family Reserve/K-Top


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 17, 2020)

AAAA One X looks gorgeous but keeps catching on fire


----------



## mbardu (Jan 17, 2020)

Zado said:


> Plus fret number is fine...



Hey bro, don't badmouth Jackson! What's wrong with *23 frets!*
What screams more *custom* than a guitar with the most uncommon fret number in the world.

SMH those cs customers, never happy....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 17, 2020)

jephjacques said:


> AAAA One X looks gorgeous but keeps catching on fire



You said you wanted flame maple.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 17, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You said you wanted flame maple.



Roasted, flamed, on fire..picky picky picky.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jan 17, 2020)

ArtDecade said:


> As far as I know, there is no industry standard whatsoever for grading a top with a bunch of A's. A, AA, AAA, ÅÅÅÅ, ÄÄÄÄÄÄ, A-Amazing Class, A Major Super Duper Upgraded Special Spectacular Select. It is subjective and varies by company and varies by the guy doing the selecting and varies by the light in the room at that moment. At the end of the day, it is marketing hogwash.



Very true. Perhaps I used the wrong words as I'm not really interested in what Jackson (or any other brand) labels their tops. It just has to look great (again a subjective thing, but my wishes should have been clear from the example guitar). Also retrieved this initial mail that I sent to the retailer:



Me back in 2018 said:


> Hello staff,
> 
> could you provide a price quote on this custom shop spec sheet (see PDF attachment). I basically want a replica of this one:  but with the controls 1/2" back. So a very high flame maple and that exact colour
> 
> Many thanks




And here is the mail to confirm the order. Seems I was already stressed about the top and colour back then:



Me back in 2018 said:


> Hello,
> 
> you can order it, bill it to my account on [DELETED] please. Can you please message to Jackson to mimic this guitar as close as possible?:
> 
> ...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 17, 2020)

ThomasUV777 said:


> Very true. Perhaps I used the wrong words as I'm not really interested in what Jackson (or any other brand) labels their tops. It just has to look great (again a subjective thing, but my wishes should have been clear from the example guitar). Also retrieved this initial mail that I sent to the retailer:
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the mail to confirm the order. Seems I was already stressed about the top and colour back then:



What you asked for doesn't matter, what the dealer asked Jackson for, and what Jackson said in return does. 

The build sheet matters too. 

This is why communication between dealer and manufacturer is so important.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 17, 2020)

Yeah, you'll need a copy of what your dealer communicated to Jackson and Jackson's confirmation of that.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 17, 2020)

To those who have returned their Jackson customs, what is the waiting time for it? I mean, do you jump in front of the line or you wait farthest back like you are ordering a new custom? 

I had to wait a year for mine. But it is the simplest specs. Rev head, mahogany, ss frets, black paint. Didnt want to wait two years for a quilt top and riverbed burst. So if I ordered a quilt top and I didnt like it, do I wait another two years?


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jan 17, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What you asked for doesn't matter, what the dealer asked Jackson for, and what Jackson said in return does.
> 
> The build sheet matters too.
> 
> This is why communication between dealer and manufacturer is so important.



The build sheet that I filled in was all correct. Additional comments (yes, you can make some special demands/remarks) are indeed supposed to be communicated through to the Custom Shop via the dealer. 

This is what the dealer said after I told them I was not satisfied with it:



> I'm sorry but we forward the pics when we ordered. Everything else is in the hands of Jackson Custom Shop.



So if the dealer is to be believed, they also provided the custom shop with sufficient information. 
That's enough for me to pull my hands off and let the dealer and the custom shop resolve this matter.


----------



## SDMFVan (Jan 17, 2020)

I'll echo what's been said a few times: The example you used looks to have been double stained, the one they made you was not. I'd imagine that's a special request the dealer would have needed to specify.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 17, 2020)

In France, AAA-AAAAA is a grading of andouillettes 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andouillette



Lorcan Ward said:


> With how readily available high figured maple is and how little it costs to get a mastergrade top compared to other woods a USA shop has zero reason to use anything but.



Reason: you need to upgrade to get more. It's not a matter of cost of production. If pretty woods and ugly woods costed the same, you'd still be asked a premium for a pretty wood guitar. Builders would withhold them from their entry-level.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 17, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> To those who have returned their Jackson customs, what is the waiting time for it? I mean, do you jump in front of the line or you wait farthest back like you are ordering a new custom?
> 
> I had to wait a year for mine. But it is the simplest specs. Rev head, mahogany, ss frets, black paint. Didnt want to wait two years for a quilt top and riverbed burst. So if I ordered a quilt top and I didnt like it, do I wait another two years?



The people I’ve known basically went to the back of the line and started the wait again. From what I know as of late, Custom Selects have been taking a year or less for a lot of people, but that obviously adds up when you have to do it multiple times. Jackson isn’t exactly known for its amazing tops either—I’ve seen them, but I’ve seen an awful lot more underwhelming ones. Then again I don’t equate level of figuring with instrument quality like a lot of people seem to do, so I don’t really care. Pretty tops aren’t why I’m into Jackson.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 17, 2020)

ikarus said:


> Is it really that much of a hassle for companies, especially at this price point, to take the time for a short email conversation and let the customer choose the top? Or at least discuss the figuring with the help of prvious guitars they made? You could avoid so much trouble beforehand. I would never ever order a 4k guitar without seeing the woods beiing used...



Actually, Jackson did just that with my custom spalted maple Kelly 7-string. But, this was before Custom Select came out and I had specified a very active spalted top. They reached out to my retailer and sent him a pic of the top they planned to use along with an outline drawn on top of the Kelly shape and he sent it to me. I thought some of the cooler parts of the spalt laid outside of the body lines so I had the idea to have them flip the wood horizontally which they did and redrew the outline and it was perfect and I approved it.

Of course though.... they had to find something to fuck up so they installed nickel frets instead of my requested stainless  But, they did take care of it by paying for shipping both ways, refretting it to stainless, and refunding me $300 for the trouble. So that made me a happy camper.


Rev.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 17, 2020)

Jackson's "trans black" is all over the place. Mine (over quilt, and 18 years ago) looks more gray with hints of green in the center of the burst, whereas that one looks like the Friedman Kellys with all the brown and the narrow black edges.

The quality isn't spectacular, that I'll agree on.


----------



## Thaeon (Jan 17, 2020)

jephjacques said:


> AAAA One X looks gorgeous but keeps catching on fire



Mine didn't catch on fire. It melted.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 17, 2020)

Thaeon said:


> Mine didn't catch on fire. It melted.



Shredding that fast causes heat!


----------



## VictimsOfDeception (Jan 17, 2020)

eaeolian said:


> Jackson's "trans black" is all over the place. Mine (over quilt, and 18 years ago) looks more gray with hints of green in the center of the burst, whereas that one looks like the Friedman Kellys with all the brown and the narrow black edges.
> 
> The quality isn't spectacular, that I'll agree on.



Seconded on their trans black being inconsistent. When I ordered my CS, I was expecting it to be gray with a bit of a burst, but what I got was truly transparent black with no burst (although I was really happy with both the color and the grain of the top).


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 17, 2020)

Honestly, the OPs trans black looks like the burst on the Jugg Pro:


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 17, 2020)

I'd return it. It's a very lackluster grade top. Black/Charcoal tops are really hard to get a accurate pic/representation. When I ordered my BRJ custom I sent this picture and was expecting it to be more black then brownish. 


Although the quilt top I did get was pretty amazing so I could deal with it.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 17, 2020)

^ For all of the things that went wrong with BRJ guitars, the finishes were one of the highlights - probably because Bernie wasn’t the one doing them


----------



## twguitar (Jan 18, 2020)

Its always an issue with trans black finishes, you need virtually completely white maple to get it that dark while maintaining the grain and in reality most maple is fairly yellow. This is why I went for a fairly light trans black on my Moser build but it can change in the light from almost solid black, to grey, to chocolatey. 

I would agree that top is pretty shoddy for a CS, the book matching isn't great either













Moser 10



__ twguitar
__ Apr 18, 2019


















IMG_4141



__ twguitar
__ Dec 31, 2018


----------



## Justin L Franks (Jan 18, 2020)

The flame maple tops on both my Epiphone Nighthawk and PRS SE245 are _significantly_ more figured than that Jackson. The flame is both tighter and more intense. They're also bookmatched much better.

And each of those guitars were bought brand new for less than 10% of what you paid. Sure, they are veneers, and sure, figured tops are very subjective, and sure, each piece of wood will take stain differently. But for the amount you've paid, I certainly would be upset as well. It's a rather poor piece of wood.


----------



## Jamey36 (Jan 19, 2020)

If that had happened through a reputable U.S. Jackson dealer you could reject it with no monetary loss,or they would offer it with about a 10 % discount.I ordered this one a couple of years ago.I almost rejected it because it should have had a blank board and different volume knob placement.I accepted it with a $450 discount because the top was just spectacular and they had actually gotten the Trans Black spot on for my tastes.
View attachment 76829
View attachment 76829


----------



## bzhang9 (Jan 19, 2020)

totally pathetic top, return it no questions asked

To those saying OP should test it to see if it plays good, it doesn't matter even it plays good he paid for top grade playability and top grade woods, if Jackson CS can't make a guitar with both they've failed.

compare that to a kiesel top at a fraction of the price


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jan 20, 2020)

Jamey36 said:


> View attachment 76831
> If that had happened through a reputable U.S. Jackson dealer you could reject it with no monetary loss,or they would offer it with about a 10 % discount.I ordered this one a couple of years ago.I almost rejected it because it should have had a blank board and different volume knob placement.I accepted it with a $450 discount because the top was just spectacular and they had actually gotten the Trans Black spot on for my tastes.
> View attachment 76829
> View attachment 76829
> View attachment 76830



Woah...


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jan 20, 2020)

Any rough estimate how much EUR custom RR (nothing crazy) order is this days? Wait time is around 1 year?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 20, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> Any rough estimate how much EUR custom RR (nothing crazy) order is this days? Wait time is around 1 year?



The price list should be available.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jan 20, 2020)

Is there any good dealer in Europe who has experience with Jackson custom orders and can be trusted?


----------



## Floppystrings (Jan 21, 2020)

That top is SO depressing. I would definitely send it back.

Shame on Jackson custom shop for letting that thing leave the door, unreal.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 21, 2020)

Floppystrings said:


> That top is SO depressing. I would definitely send it back.
> 
> Shame on Jackson custom shop for letting that thing leave the door, unreal.



Agreed. I’d be furious. That’s a GARBAGE flame top for a CS order. No way would I accept that. Hell, I’m an amateur builder and I wouldn’t use that lame of a top.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 21, 2020)

Jamey36 said:


> View attachment 76831
> If that had happened through a reputable U.S. Jackson dealer you could reject it with no monetary loss,or they would offer it with about a 10 % discount.I ordered this one a couple of years ago.I almost rejected it because it should have had a blank board and different volume knob placement.I accepted it with a $450 discount because the top was just spectacular and they had actually gotten the Trans Black spot on for my tastes.
> View attachment 76829
> View attachment 76829
> View attachment 76830



Now THAT is a flame top!


----------



## Jamey36 (Jan 22, 2020)

And mine was a Custom Select,not master built.I specced a 1/8" Flame Maple cap.No request or up charge for super high quality flame.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Feb 10, 2020)

My dealer (claims he has) sent a couple of messages towards the Jackson Custom Shop for a couple of weeks now, which remain unanswered. Frustration intensifying. The fear that this guitar, if it ever arrives, will leave a bad aftertaste is becoming real.


----------



## AndiKravljaca (Feb 10, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> Is there any good dealer in Europe who has experience with Jackson custom orders and can be trusted?



Very much seconded. I might be putting in an order for a Broderick sometime soon and want to do it through a reputable dealer.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Feb 10, 2020)

AndiKravljaca said:


> Very much seconded. I might be putting in an order for a Broderick sometime soon and want to do it through a reputable dealer.


Hopefully someone can share any info  I was thinking about contacting Thomann if they handle Jackson custom orderds.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 10, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> Hopefully someone can share any info  I was thinking about contacting Thomann if they handle Jackson custom orderds.



Get the regional dealer's list from Jackson. 

Contact the shops listed and find the one with the most experience, and most recent experience, ordering CS Jackson stuff. 

Red Flags:

- They only deal in production Jacksons.
- They don't know the difference between Select and Masterbuilt.
- They don't have the current price list on hand.
- They don't have any outstanding orders or build slots. 

Avoid dealers like that. It's just going to cause heartburn. 

Green Flags:

- Have current orders in process, and build slots already allocated.
- Knowledge of the process.
- Have current Select/CS inventory.

A dealer with that is most likely going to make the process as smooth as possible.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Feb 10, 2020)

And do check the fretwork before accepting






Edit. Sorry about the orientation


----------



## Carlos_EVH (Feb 10, 2020)

Even the old SLXMG from Indonesia had better looking tops than that CS lol


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 10, 2020)

Don’t just complain. Blast them online on twitter/FB/etc. make it known that you got an import-grade top with actual missing spots and then also link the 23 fret Kelly for good measure.

As for the color...this is why I would never order a trans black guitar. They ALWAYS look purple. Sometimes it’s camera flash, but often that’s just how the black tint settles on wood. Idk, never liked ESP’s purple looking models and not surprised JACKSON has the same issues.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 10, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> Don’t just complain. Blast them online on twitter/FB/etc. make it known that you got an import-grade top with actual missing spots and then also link the 23 fret Kelly for good measure.
> 
> As for the color...this is why I would never order a trans black guitar. They ALWAYS look purple. Sometimes it’s camera flash, but often that’s just how the black tint settles on wood. Idk, never liked ESP’s purple looking models and not surprised JACKSON has the same issues.



I remember custom trans blacks from 1999-2005 had a greenish-brown tint like the marty friedman KE1 and mark morton riverbed dominions. Now, you are right, the transblacks have more of a purple hue.


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 10, 2020)

I've got a trans black guitar on flamed maple. in some photos it looks brown. In some, it looks purple. It doesn't look either in person.


----------



## cip 123 (Feb 10, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> Any rough estimate how much EUR custom RR (nothing crazy) order is this days? Wait time is around 1 year?


I don't know for sure, but that wait time seems super optimistic.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Feb 11, 2020)

AndiKravljaca said:


> Very much seconded. I might be putting in an order for a Broderick sometime soon and want to do it through a reputable dealer.


I just sent Thomann an inquiry and will let you know when I receive replay. Other than Thomann I have no other idea who could do that.
I see they have custom shop guitar on sale (https://www.thomann.de/gb/jackson_rhoads_rr24_bw_pinstripe_usa.htm) that leads me to believe that someone ordered custom shop but bailed on the guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> I just sent Thomann an inquiry and will let you know when I receive replay. Other than Thomann I have no other idea who could do that.
> I see they have custom shop guitar on sale (https://www.thomann.de/gb/jackson_rhoads_rr24_bw_pinstripe_usa.htm) that leads me to believe that someone ordered custom shop but bailed on the guitar.



Not necessarily, shops order custom builds for in-stock inventory all the time. 

The thing is, there is no longer any "non-custom" USA Jackson guitars. Everything is either a Select (limited options) or Masterbuilt (near unlimited options). The regular production USA series is, for all intents and purposes, no more. So if a shop wants to stock USA Jackson they put in Select, or on occasion Masterbuilt, orders.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Feb 11, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Get the regional dealer's list from Jackson.
> 
> Contact the shops listed and find the one with the most experience, and most recent experience, ordering CS Jackson stuff.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately I'm from small country in Europe where demand for Jackson Guitars is not so big as lets say Finland (only twice the population but huge Jackson fans by the looks of it hehe). So my only real option (that I know of) would be Thomann.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 11, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Get the regional dealer's list from Jackson.
> 
> Contact the shops listed and find the one with the most experience, and most recent experience, ordering CS Jackson stuff.
> 
> ...


 this comment is going disgustingly unappreciated


----------



## AndiKravljaca (Feb 11, 2020)

I feel like we're hijacking the thread since it's about one specific custom shop order, so I wonder if a mod could break these questions out into a separate thread?

The problem with Jackson's dealer locator is that every single dealership around here is listed as a 'Custom Shop Dealer', but this includes stores which I've never even seen a Jackson in, let alone a USA one - I'm thinking that just because a store has the ability to put custom shop orders in, doesn't necessarily mean they know what they're doing. I don't think any shop anywhere close to me would know the difference between a USA Select, a Custom Select or a full blown custom shop order. It's why the question is more, what's Europe's Matt's Music, so to speak. What's a dealer who knows what they're doing and does it often enough to know. 

I put in an Ibanez j.custom order through the Ibanez Demonstration Store rep here, and it was very obvious they didn't know what they were doing because I had to explain to the guy what a j.custom guitar was and where to find it in the inventory of the regional distributor. I dare not even contemplate how they'd handle a Jackson custom shop order.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2020)

AndiKravljaca said:


> I feel like we're hijacking the thread since it's about one specific custom shop order, so I wonder if a mod could break these questions out into a separate thread?
> 
> The problem with Jackson's dealer locator is that every single dealership around here is listed as a 'Custom Shop Dealer', but this includes stores which I've never even seen a Jackson in, let alone a USA one - I'm thinking that just because a store has the ability to put custom shop orders in, doesn't necessarily mean they know what they're doing. I don't think any shop anywhere close to me would know the difference between a USA Select, a Custom Select or a full blown custom shop order. It's why the question is more, what's Europe's Matt's Music, so to speak. What's a dealer who knows what they're doing and does it often enough to know.
> 
> I put in an Ibanez j.custom order through the Ibanez Demonstration Store rep here, and it was very obvious they didn't know what they were doing because I had to explain to the guy what a j.custom guitar was and where to find it in the inventory of the regional distributor. I dare not even contemplate how they'd handle a Jackson custom shop order.



That's the point of my previous few posts.

Not all dealers are experienced with putting together CS orders. 

The onus is on the customer to choose a dealer. Jackson can't legally persuade to or from a particular dealer. 

To clarify, I said to contact Jackson for a current list of authorized dealers. It's far more up to date than the rudimentary locator on their website. Then contact them individually to assess.


----------



## AndiKravljaca (Feb 11, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> To clarify, I said to contact Jackson for a current list of authorized dealers.



That's the part I missed - sorry!


----------



## ikarus (Feb 11, 2020)

Why must it be a european dealer? Just go with one, that has a good reputation like Matt's music. Yeah it will be a bit more expensive because you have to import it, but if they get the guitar right in the first place its worth it imho...


----------



## Boris_VTR (Feb 11, 2020)

ikarus said:


> Why must it be a european dealer? Just go with one, that has a good reputation like Matt's music. Yeah it will be a bit more expensive because you have to import it, but if they get the guitar right in the first place its worth it imho...


I believe import taxes and additional shipping would be really ridiculus, like 1k EUR extra.


----------



## ikarus (Feb 11, 2020)

But these costs are also factored in when you buy from a european dealer, so it will be more expensive here anyway. Shipping is around 100€ and here in Austria I have to pay 23% on top (tax, customs, etc) when I import a guitar from outside the EU.


----------



## AndiKravljaca (Feb 11, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> I believe import taxes and additional shipping would be really ridiculus, like 1k EUR extra.



Plus, coming back to the theme of the thread, what if the Custom shop botches my order? I'd have to ship it all the way back to America instead of noticing it at the shop and having a conversation with the staff there.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2020)

AndiKravljaca said:


> Plus, coming back to the theme of the thread, what if the Custom shop botches my order? I'd have to ship it all the way back to America instead of noticing it at the shop and having a conversation with the staff there.



A good dealer won't let that happen. It's in their best interest as a charge back would leave them on the hook anyhow.

Matt's is a very good dealer.

The theme here is that if you want an exceptional product, you're going to have to put in a certain amount of work and be willing to pay a certain price. Nickel and dime'ing and rushing yourself here is to your detriment.


----------



## Jamey36 (Feb 11, 2020)

If that guitar had been ordered through Matts or someone else as familiar with the jackson custom Shop,you would not have to send it back to them.It most likely would never have made it to the customer to begin with.They would have notified the customer of the way it looked(accompanied by many pics)and asked if they would like to accept or reject it!


----------



## arasys (Feb 11, 2020)

I received my "dream" Jackson through Matt's Music, and despite Matt's Music being the best dealer; Jackson's communication was very sparse and somewhat weird.
I keep remembering one question they asked:"hey there, what if we put a tune-o-matic bridge and along with single string hardtail bridge (like Broderick's signature) on your guitar?" 
I was like "haah?" 

Matt's Music is the only place I would trust with a complicated Jackson Custom Shop order here in US, and they will answer all your questions. If I were you, I would check Thomann since they are probably the most reputable in EU. I remember putting a concept picture at the end of my form to really show them what I was looking for to ensure nothing would go wrong. Reputable dealers are definitely a must if you want to minimize the stress during the process.

Although I wasn't informed before guitar's arrival, my guitar came with two tiny issues: there's a slight problem on the 15th fret as if the luthier decided to scallop it but then stopped immediately(?). Luckily I don't feel any difference (funny because I was just thinking about this very issue before seeing this thread). My guitar was chipped on the back of the headstock, which was fixed before it was sent to me, and honestly it's almost invisible smaller than 0.5 mm. 
After waiting nearly 2 years I decided to accept it the way it is, because these two issues are almost invisible for me and guitar plays and sounds the best I've ever had (except maybe for my Les Paul). 

Personally, I love Jackson guitars, so I am carefully picking my words here: Unless you are going to order it through a very reputable place, I would not take the risk. Had I ordered something other than a RR, I would've paid extra and ordered from another brand. It feels like Jackson USA team is very understaffed, and they are pushing too many orders.

And for OP's trans black-purple top, that flame maple looks worse than yamaha pacifica tops..


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 11, 2020)

Seems like a lot of money and hassle for a guitar. Surely, your needs can't be radically different from a stock model available that you can mod out a bit? I dunno - maybe it is the thrill of the chase.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2020)

ArtDecade said:


> Seems like a lot of money and hassle for a guitar. Surely, your needs can't be radically different from a stock model available that you can mod out a bit? I dunno - maybe it is the thrill of the chase.



It's definitely about "the chase" and other esoteric things. 

There is maybe a handful of guitarists in the whole world who genuinely "need" something not on offer in 2020. 

Anyone who thinks otherwise, probably isn't ready for this journey.


----------



## Jamey36 (Feb 11, 2020)

ArtDecade said:


> Seems like a lot of money and hassle for a guitar. Surely, your needs can't be radically different from a stock model available that you can mod out a bit? I dunno - maybe it is the thrill of the chase.



Somewhat for sure.For me it was simply finally being able to order my own custom Jackson that my poorer younger self always lusted after!


----------



## Kobalt (Feb 11, 2020)

Jamey36 said:


> Somewhat for sure.For me it was simply finally being able to order my own custom Jackson that my poorer younger self always lusted after!


It's a dream that many of us will never be able to afford or even justify.

Lucky bastards!


----------



## mbardu (Feb 11, 2020)

arasys said:


> there's a slight problem on the 15th fret as if the luthier decided to scallop it but then stopped immediately(?)



LOL I'm sorry but hwat now ? 

Jackson is still at the forefront of custom shop innovation it seems. After the unique "one less random fret" guitar....introducing the "one random bit of partially scalloped fretboard" special. Smh seriously...

I mean I appreciate them giving jobs to the less fortunate among us, but building and qc-ing 5k custom shop guitars is arguably a job better suited for people who haven't lost their eyesight and have been declared legally blind...


----------



## kisielk (Feb 11, 2020)

mbardu said:


> LOL I'm sorry but hwat now ?
> 
> Jackson is still at the forefront of custom shop innovation it seems. After the unique "one less random fret" guitar....introducing the "one random bit of partially scalloped fretboard" special. Smh seriously...
> 
> I mean I appreciate them giving jobs to the less fortunate among us, but building and qc-ing 5k custom shop guitars is arguably a job better suited for people who haven't lost their eyesight and have been declared legally blind...


I really like to be able to dig into that high G, in particular.


----------



## oppgulp (Feb 12, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> I believe import taxes and additional shipping would be really ridiculus, like 1k EUR extra.



Maybe import taxes will be 1K EUR extra, but my experience is that the prices from a USA dealer is probably 1K EUR lower before import taxes.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Feb 12, 2020)

AndiKravljaca said:


> Plus, coming back to the theme of the thread, what if the Custom shop botches my order? I'd have to ship it all the way back to America instead of noticing it at the shop and having a conversation with the staff there.


I got message back from Thomann. They do take Jackson custom shop orders. You fill guitar spec pdf, send it to Thomann and they will forward it to Jackson Guitars and then reply with final price and delivery date.
It is important to notice that 30 day money back quaranty is void in this case.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Feb 12, 2020)

oppgulp said:


> Maybe import taxes will be 1K EUR extra, but my experience is that the prices from a USA dealer is probably 1K EUR lower before import taxes.


No harm in trying this option as well. I'll probably get estimate from both and just compare what option works best for me.


----------



## Jamey36 (Feb 12, 2020)

Kobalt said:


> It's a dream that many of us will never be able to afford or even justify.
> 
> Lucky bastards!



That was how I saw it as well in my 20's and 30's.But now days at weeks shy of 50 it's only a dream if that's all I want it to be.Age will change your finances and your perspectives!


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 12, 2020)

ArtDecade said:


> Seems like a lot of money and hassle for a guitar. Surely, your needs can't be radically different from a stock model available that you can mod out a bit? I dunno - maybe it is the thrill of the chase.



Yeah. It's mostly about the chase. My CS was fairly "standard" with specs save for wood choice and a reverse headstock, and it has a boring all black paint. But it was nice getting that CS Jackson finally that I have dreamt since I was 15 when I watched Jeff Hanneman with his Soloist. 

Sort of the same with people going for R9 or NOS CS Gibson Les Pauls when they can get the same-ish specs with standard issue Gibsons.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 12, 2020)

oppgulp said:


> Maybe import taxes will be 1K EUR extra, but my experience is that the prices from a USA dealer is probably 1K EUR lower before import taxes.





Boris_VTR said:


> No harm in trying this option as well. I'll probably get estimate from both and just compare what option works best for me.



You should probably find out the exact percentage of your imports/customs & duties taxes before making a decision.

Things are more expensive from a retailer in the EU for American products because they will front the import costs and pass it onto the customer.

Perfect example is the AKG K712 PRO headset, I bought this recently and in rare form the US Retail price was FAR more expensive than buying overseas.

They are $500 from most retailers here, and you can find them on Thomann for 249 shipped. The value of them is so low however that we don't get tagged with a bill for import tax. It's a little different with a multi-thousand dollar instrument, that high of a cost will have a bill associated to it no matter what.

AKG Links for reference, if anyone wants to get a pair at a deal 

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...-open-back-mastering-and-reference-headphones
https://www.thomannmusic.com/akg_k_712_pro.htm


----------



## Kobalt (Feb 12, 2020)

Jamey36 said:


> That was how I saw it as well in my 20's and 30's.But now days at weeks shy of 50 it's only a dream if that's all I want it to be.Age will change your finances and your perspectives!


I can't say you're wrong, I would love to have that opportunity, but I just won't hold my breath on it anymore.


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 12, 2020)

This vid popped up in my youtube feed today, yikes


----------



## mbardu (Feb 12, 2020)

Oooof. I was thinking he was being nitpicky on the small scratches... But big yikes on those big dents...


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 12, 2020)

mbardu said:


> Oooof. I was thinking he was being nitpicky on the small scratches... But big yikes on those big dents...


the small scratches maybe... but those orbitals...


----------



## Indigenous (Feb 12, 2020)

That's a big oof. Recent history does not look very good for the Jackson Custom Shop...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 12, 2020)

That’s rough! So many flaws in that build.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 12, 2020)

lol that inlay and fret work is horrible. even a $250 dxmg would have better sharkfins and properly crowned frets.
ok. im definitely scared to order a CS again since I am thinking about a similar oil finish.


----------



## Exit Existence (Feb 12, 2020)

I'd be pissed.
This is the top on my USA 2005 Trans Black Flame, non custom. Probably 1/2 the price of a custom at least.







There's no reason they should be using that top especially if they are only doing custom / custom selects now.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 12, 2020)

Did we ever get better pics? 

That washed out yellow potato-cam probably isn't doing the top any favors.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Feb 13, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> Don’t just complain. Blast them online on twitter/FB/etc. make it known that you got an import-grade top with actual missing spots and then also link the 23 fret Kelly for good measure.
> 
> As for the color...this is why I would never order a trans black guitar. They ALWAYS look purple. Sometimes it’s camera flash, but often that’s just how the black tint settles on wood. Idk, never liked ESP’s purple looking models and not surprised JACKSON has the same issues.



That's something I would only do if there wasn't any hope for a resolution.

But lo' and behold, my dealer just got back to me to bring me the news that *Jackson is going to build me a new guitar!*

Rejoice! The dealer was also adamant towards Jackson on providing a better top.

I just sent a mail to the dealer asking what the ETA on this one is going to be (back of the queue? or do I get a better time slot?).

It's kind of a make-or-break situation. If this build goes great, other Jackson CS orders will follow on my side. If not, it'll be the first and only time. Curious to see if I'll be posting an update here in 6 months, or 2 years.




MaxOfMetal said:


> Did we ever get better pics?
> 
> That washed out yellow potato-cam probably isn't doing the top any favors.



Nope, but I saw enough and the dealer agreed that it wasn't great quality. I hope that the fact that Jackson CS is willing to build a new one, they saw reason in my complaint.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 13, 2020)

That's pretty good customer service though.

See you in 4 years.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Feb 13, 2020)

ThomasUV777 said:


> That's something I would only do if there wasn't any hope for a resolution.
> 
> But lo' and behold, my dealer just got back to me to bring me the news that *Jackson is going to build me a new guitar!*
> 
> ...



Glad that they are doing a re-build for you!


----------



## Nicki (Feb 13, 2020)

I'd ask them if it's possible for them to send you/your dealer pics of the build in progress this time. That way if you spot anything that you're not happy with, you can say so before the guitar leaves the shop.


----------



## budda (Feb 13, 2020)

Best of luck!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 13, 2020)

My used MIJ DK2M...that I bought used for $300 is way better then that custom shop guitar in the video. I would be more pissed than that guys is honestly.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 13, 2020)

I hope it works for you this time! Im kinda sad that Jackson CS is hit or miss right now.


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Feb 13, 2020)

OP... literally looks nothing like what you wanted


----------



## bzhang9 (Feb 13, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> That's pretty good customer service though.
> 
> See you in 4 years.



more like normal service any half way decent shop should offer, should have been no push back in the first place


----------



## Thrashman (Feb 13, 2020)

If I ever wanted anything other than Aristides' guitars, Jackson was the brand I'd look at...

Well, not anymore. Holy shit that's some horrible QC.


----------



## Korneo (Feb 14, 2020)

I've a custom shop too and after 2 years of waiting, the retailer tell that the guitar have some finish problems and send picture.
So he send it back to Jackson to a complete refinish and 3 month later, the guitar came to my house with the same scratch but polished and a bump on the pointy part of the headstock... I was super pissed at this time ! But the retailer was great and ask to Jackson for a partial refund...
And a thing I see a lot on the unfinished neck, the Jackson logo let air pass thru the finish it and made a bubble. I put some clear tape alongside and the bubble stop growing but f***, for this price, I was really disapointed...
And the bubble problem appear realy often ! I've try 10+ Jackson USA with unfinished neck since I got my CS and only one of them don't have this problem...

As far as I love Jackson, this is a hearthbraker for me


----------



## Korneo (Feb 14, 2020)

This is some pics 10 minutes after I take it out of the case for the first time 













We can clearly see the poor finish of the headstock alongside the biding + the crack...


----------



## Boris_VTR (Feb 14, 2020)

@Korneo This is very sad to see :O Was this recent? What provider/dealer did you use to handle custom shop order? I'm really put off by this horror stories.


----------



## Korneo (Feb 14, 2020)

I got it in 2015 and work with Matt's Music back when I was in the US.
Matt and his crew was flawless and really help with everything about it. I can't thanks him enough


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 14, 2020)

Somebody from Jackson/FMIC leadership needs to see this thread.


----------



## Seventhwave (Feb 14, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> I hope it works for you this time! Im kinda sad that Jackson CS is hit or miss right now.



Right now? LOL - they've been hit or miss for 30+ years in my experience. 

Really sucks this happened. Good on the dealer for taking care of you. Hope they get it right.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 14, 2020)

Seventhwave said:


> Right now? LOL - they've been hit or miss for 30+ years in my experience.



That sucks. I guess we are seeing more examples of f-ups because we have the internet and social networks now compared to 1989.


----------



## Possessed (Feb 15, 2020)

ThomasUV777 said:


> That's something I would only do if there wasn't any hope for a resolution.
> 
> But lo' and behold, my dealer just got back to me to bring me the news that *Jackson is going to build me a new guitar!*
> 
> ...



Congrats!!
However, there is one problem about rebuild. Your dream guitar is no more unique, since the one with issues will also be available for sale. Op doesn't have this concern because he ordered the same spec. But some customers do. Normally they will have to change specs for the rebuild to avoid this problem despite the original spec is their favorite.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 15, 2020)

No idea what is going on with Fender/Jackson, but *Stephen Stern* and the guys in the *Gretsch Custom Shop* are the best anywhere... and just upstairs from everyone else if I remember correctly. Weird.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 15, 2020)

ArtDecade said:


> No idea what is going on with Fender/Jackson, but *Stephen Stern* and the guys in the *Gretsch Custom Shop* are the best anywhere... and just upstairs from everyone else if I remember correctly. Weird.



It's really interesting how separate they keep everything, especially since most of it is under one roof. 

If you ever get the chance to tour Corona, do it. It's insane. (For what it's worth, they're usually happy to give tours if you buy something CS, regardless of brand.)


----------



## technomancer (Feb 15, 2020)

Korneo said:


> This is some pics 10 minutes after I take it out of the case for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't tell much on the body pic, but the headstock stuff looks like impact damage from being banged around in shipping not finish flaws


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 15, 2020)

technomancer said:


> I can't tell much on the body pic, but the headstock stuff looks like impact damage from being banged around in shipping not finish flaws



Or dinged before being shipped. It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Korneo (Feb 16, 2020)

technomancer said:


> I can't tell much on the body pic, but the headstock stuff looks like impact damage from being banged around in shipping not finish flaws


The top of the headstock don't touch anything on the G&G Case so it's not during the shipping unfortunately.


----------



## Korneo (Feb 16, 2020)

One more pic of this problem in an other thread.. We can see it's an unfinished neck too.
Jackson really have a finishing problem...


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Feb 20, 2020)

Possessed said:


> Congrats!!
> However, there is one problem about rebuild. Your dream guitar is no more unique, since the one with issues will also be available for sale. Op doesn't have this concern because he ordered the same spec. But some customers do. Normally they will have to change specs for the rebuild to avoid this problem despite the original spec is their favorite.



Precisely. If this had been an extremely unique build (planning on getting me one if this one turns out good), I would've probably asked the dealer for their highest discount on the faulty one just to get it off the market. Although that would be rewarding bad behaviour in a way.

Dealer update: expected delivery is september/october 2020. I'd be very surprised if Jackson can respect that date, but part of me still wants to believe in good customer service from such a big company. As someone previously stated: all guitar brands can make mistakes on their end, to me their quality is defined in how they handle those mistakes.


----------



## yellowv (Feb 20, 2020)

The quality of the top is questionable for sure, but trans black is one of those finishes that look way different in different lighting. I wouldn’t really be happy with that too for Jackson CS money either.


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 20, 2020)

While I understand the idea of wanting something unique, there should be no expectation of exclusivity. Anyone that sees it could decide to order an identical one.

Heck, most of my custom orders were based on guitars I’ve seen posted elsewhere.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 20, 2020)

Korneo said:


> One more pic of this problem in an other thread.. We can see it's an unfinished neck too.
> Jackson really have a finishing problem...



How the hell did that get past QC? It almost looks like they cut the logo out after they finished it, which is not how they used to do it...


----------



## Fenceclimber (Feb 20, 2020)

eaeolian said:


> How the hell did that get past QC? It almost looks like they cut the logo out after they finished it, which is not how they used to do it...


I don't think it left the shop like that, some Jacksons tend to develop that problem over time. Not making exuses for the other examples in this thread though.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 21, 2020)

Fenceclimber said:


> I don't think it left the shop like that, some Jacksons tend to develop that problem over time. Not making exuses for the other examples in this thread though.



That's usually indicative of other production issues which falls back on them though.

Shipping damage is usually more catastrophic than some clear cracking when something has the weight and impact to reach a guitar in a hardshell. Other case is those generic cases where people ship a guitar with minimal to no interior packing material.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Feb 21, 2020)

Are USA Made Jacksons with serial number starting with U2 legit?


----------



## 1b4n3z (Feb 21, 2020)

There should be U and five numbers stamped on the fretboard. U2xxxx is a valid serial number for post-2005 ish USA Jackson, neckthrough construction


----------



## Darkscience (Feb 21, 2020)

Not sure if this has been mentioned before somewhere, but Jackson USA Custom Shop guitars are not really Custom Shop Guitars. They are production models you ask to have different finishes, different woods etc. They are still made by the same people who make the regular USA Jackson Production Models. Not much different from the Fender MOD Shop. It is sad that their QC is so terrible on these models, anyone buying these guitars is throwing money away, it is robbery what they are doing to everyone who does not realize this.

PS There is a real Custom Shop that makes custom guitars but they go by a different name, can't think of it right now.


----------



## mbardu (Feb 21, 2020)

Darkscience said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned before somewhere, but Jackson USA Custom Shop guitars are not really Custom Shop Guitars. They are production models you ask to have different finishes, different woods etc. They are still made by the same people who make the regular USA Jackson Production Models. Not much different from the Fender MOD Shop. It is sad that their QC is so terrible on these models, anyone buying these guitars is throwing money away, it is robbery what they are doing to everyone who does not realize this.
> 
> PS There is a real Custom Shop that makes custom guitars but they go by a different name, can't think of it right now.



You're probably thinking of the Jackson Custom Select which are custom option combinations (within a given list) based on standard shapes (pretty much Kiesel style, but twice the price and 5 times the wait).

If you want unique exclusive features such as a 23 fret Kelly, a soloist with the neck that's not aligned with the bridge, or a neck that's scalloped in 2 surprise spots on the fretboard, you indeed have to go through the *real* custom shop.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2020)

Darkscience said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned before somewhere, but Jackson USA Custom Shop guitars are not really Custom Shop Guitars. They are production models you ask to have different finishes, different woods etc. They are still made by the same people who make the regular USA Jackson Production Models. Not much different from the Fender MOD Shop. It is sad that their QC is so terrible on these models, anyone buying these guitars is throwing money away, it is robbery what they are doing to everyone who does not realize this.
> 
> PS There is a real Custom Shop that makes custom guitars but they go by a different name, can't think of it right now.



There are no longer production USA Jackson guitars, everything is a Select, which are semi-customs with a set option and price list.

The "full customs" are the Masterbuilts, which they're not taking on more non-artist or no-show-piece at the moment.

The Selects are built by the regular staff and assistant master builders in some cases, while the Masterbuilt, as the name implies, are only built (mostly) by the guys with a "Master Builder" title, like Shannon or Red, etc.

It's all in the same facility on the same equipment out in Corona. It's not like there are two completely separate operations, it's mostly about available options and who does the bulk of the work. Stuff like paint is all done by the same folks unless it's sent out for a special finish, like graphics.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 22, 2020)

Darkscience said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned before somewhere, but Jackson USA Custom Shop guitars are not really Custom Shop Guitars. They are production models you ask to have different finishes, different woods etc. They are still made by the same people who make the regular USA Jackson Production Models. Not much different from the Fender MOD Shop. It is sad that their QC is so terrible on these models, anyone buying these guitars is throwing money away, it is robbery what they are doing to everyone who does not realize this.
> 
> PS There is a real Custom Shop that makes custom guitars but they go by a different name, can't think of it right now.



They're all the same people. There's not one crew that builds the Selects and one that builds the Customs, they're all built in the same shop.


----------



## Possessed (Feb 22, 2020)

MetalDaze said:


> While I understand the idea of wanting something unique, there should be no expectation of exclusivity. Anyone that sees it could decide to order an identical one.
> 
> Heck, most of my custom orders were based on guitars I’ve seen posted elsewhere.




Identical one? Do you really think Jackson is able to stick to WO?


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 22, 2020)

Possessed said:


> Identical one? Do you really think Jackson is able to stick to WO?



I see what you did there


----------



## mbardu (Feb 22, 2020)

MetalDaze said:


> I see what you did there



I for one appreciate this thread


----------



## Trashgreen (Feb 22, 2020)

Great news with the rebuilt, can't wait to see pics when it's finally done!


Looks like your guitar is up for sale at Thomann, or one with the same specs:

https://www.thomann.de/dk/jackson_dinky_fmt_trans_black_usa.htm


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 22, 2020)

Trashgreen said:


> Great news with the rebuilt, can't wait to see pics when it's finally done!
> 
> 
> Looks like your guitar is up for sale at Thomann, or one with the same specs:
> ...



Not surprising. 

When a guitar is rejected by buyer for aesthetic reasons, and Jackson agrees to a rebuild, they often offer the guitar up to the dealer network, especially if they have open order tickets. 

Back when I worked at a Jackson dealer the rep would come by every so often with a few CS rebuild-deferred guitars in tow and offer them up. I'd say 90% of the time it was finish related.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Sep 28, 2020)

So the rebuild is expected to arrive at the dealer in 2 days. Will I be posting another rant about the looks? Or will I praise Jackson for redeeming themselves? Place your bets!


----------



## mbardu (Sep 28, 2020)

ThomasUV777 said:


> So the rebuild is expected to arrive at the dealer in 2 days. Will I be posting another rant about the looks? Or will I praise Jackson for redeeming themselves? Place your bets!



Wow that's kind of a good turnaround time for a Jackson rebuild! They must have improved.
Hopefully it exceeds your expectations this time.


----------



## JimF (Sep 30, 2020)

Fingers crossed for you Thomas! 
Its Wednesday now, any updates?! Any NGD posts?! Are you rolling around your house in fits of euphoria ripping the Cemetary Gates solo?!


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Sep 30, 2020)

I can't see the original pics


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Oct 1, 2020)

JimF said:


> Fingers crossed for you Thomas!
> Its Wednesday now, any updates?! Any NGD posts?! Are you rolling around your house in fits of euphoria ripping the Cemetary Gates solo?!



Woe is me! It did not arrive yet. I mailed the dealer first thing in the morning and they said they have not received it. I quote:

"The date is still set for the 30th, let`s see if we get this one today or within the next few days, hopefully!"

It's not looking too good! 



soul_lip_mike said:


> I can't see the original pics



Oops, I'll just put this here:


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Oct 2, 2020)

Dealer Update, when I asked for any news about it today:



> unfortunately, not any good ones, by now, this one is expected by the midth of november, so postponed again.. I`m sorry!
> This whole situation leaves really unstable with the delivery dates that we are given..



I have requested if they can ask the Jackson CS whether or not this guitar is finished at all, and if any pictures are available.


----------



## JimF (Oct 2, 2020)

Fingers crossed for you mate!


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Oct 2, 2020)

Keeps getting better: 



> I just received a message from our purchasing department, saying that your guitar will be expected around
> the end of december, january right now. This is a more clear statement here. Unfortuantely, there are no pictures available yet..


----------



## JimF (Oct 2, 2020)

Oh god. I feel your pain.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 2, 2020)

This combined with the USA Production/Custom price hikes is a comedy that writes itself


----------



## mbardu (Oct 2, 2020)

mbardu said:


> Wow that's kind of a good turnaround time for a Jackson rebuild! They must have improved.
> Hopefully it exceeds your expectations this time.



OK looks like we gave Jackson _a bit_ too much credit here...
False hope and the date pushed back a few more times by a few months within the course of a week after you had to press the dealer about it...now that's more their way.

Hang in there, hopefully at least the guitar is good when you get it.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Oct 2, 2020)

More like Wackson.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Oct 2, 2020)

Maybe they caught a 23 fret blunder before shipping it out, for once?

I joke, but I really empathize with you, man. Getting the run around like this can be very disheartening. I hope however it ends you either have a wad of cash returned or the guitar you wanted back in January in your possession.

For the life of me I don't know how Jackson Custom maintains a reputation with dealers these days.


----------



## Edika (Oct 2, 2020)

Crash Dandicoot said:


> For the life of me I don't know how Jackson Custom maintains a reputation with dealers these days.



There is a lot of fanboyism with Jackson guitars and most people buying a Jackson Custom shop know the long wait times and are willing to wait. So if people are willing to order and pay why would dealers not take orders? I guess some may have a better relationship with the Custom shop and are able to get things done easier and faster than other dealers. 

Personally I love the aesthetics and the three USA Jacksons I had my hands on (I have two of the three still) sounded and played great so I can understand where the love comes from. But yeah this sucks for the OP and the least they can do is send them a few photos. Unless the guitar is not ready.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Oct 4, 2020)

Edika said:


> There is a lot of fanboyism with Jackson guitars and most people buying a Jackson Custom shop know the long wait times and are willing to wait. So if people are willing to order and pay why would dealers not take orders? I guess some may have a better relationship with the Custom shop and are able to get things done easier and faster than other dealers.
> 
> Personally I love the aesthetics and the three USA Jacksons I had my hands on (I have two of the three still) sounded and played great so I can understand where the love comes from. But yeah this sucks for the OP and the least they can do is send them a few photos. Unless the guitar is not ready.



I'm a huge fan of Jackson. Member Kirk Hammett playing an RR1 and the golden Dimmu Borgir days?







But I separate the product from the people behind it. No build progress pictures / update next week? Then the CS isn't getting my money and will likely never get it either.
That being said, I might still go on the hunt for a second hand Jackson (USA?) that tickles me the right way.

Very curious to read the dealers' response. They've been more silent than usual after my last mail...


----------



## 1b4n3z (Oct 4, 2020)

Good luck there - Jackson apparently raised prices 25% on USA stuff at the beginning of October, to bring the select line even further into the overpriced category 

Too bad this increase will creep into the used market at some point - and that market is already insane with prices ranging from 'understandable' to 'absolutely insane' within the same model, across the globe. Markets converge? Hah - Reverb will prove that bit of economics wrong in an instant


----------



## Edika (Oct 4, 2020)

1b4n3z said:


> Good luck there - Jackson apparently raised prices 25% on USA stuff at the beginning of October, to bring the select line even further into the overpriced category
> 
> Too bad this increase will creep into the used market at some point - and that market is already insane with prices ranging from 'understandable' to 'absolutely insane' within the same model, across the globe. Markets converge? Hah - Reverb will prove that bit of economics wrong in an instant



That has already happened in the UK and will get worse soon enough. I mean I could find USA Jacksons in the £1100-1300 range in good condition now and in the last couple of years I can't find anything less than £1600 that isn't beat to death.


----------



## shadowlife (Oct 5, 2020)

ThomasUV777 said:


> Keeps getting better:



Damn, you are really being put through the wringer.
I hope that when the guitar finally shows up, it is good enough to make up for all the stress and aggravation you've had to deal with.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Oct 16, 2020)

Mailed the dealer that I don't want to wait anymore and would like a refund. They agreed to this and cancelled the order. And that's the end of that. Guess I'll have to keep an eye out to see if the original one I based this off will ever appear on Reverb.


----------



## Demiurge (Oct 16, 2020)

That really sucks. It looks like the "can't botch it if you never complete it" ethos from certain smaller builders has worked its way up to the big guys.


----------



## xzacx (Oct 16, 2020)

ThomasUV777 said:


> Mailed the dealer that I don't want to wait anymore and would like a refund. They agreed to this and cancelled the order. And that's the end of that. Guess I'll have to keep an eye out to see if the original one I based this off will ever appear on Reverb.


They're probably happy to sell it to someone else under the new pricing structure.


----------



## ClownShoes (Oct 16, 2020)

ThomasUV777 said:


> Mailed the dealer that I don't want to wait anymore and would like a refund. They agreed to this and cancelled the order. And that's the end of that. Guess I'll have to keep an eye out to see if the original one I based this off will ever appear on Reverb.


Just caught up with this thread.

I seriously cannot believe for the price they ask for a custom shop guitar you don't even get to pick your own top.

There's nothing worse than putting a heap of money down and feeling that crushing regret when it doesn't come out the way you wanted it. At least you got your money back


----------

